# what is your least favourite area of kenpo



## kenpoworks (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine is the assumed superiority that some kenpoists seem to think has to go with rank.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jan 31, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Mine is the assumed superiority that some kenpoists seem to think has to go with rank.


Trust me, mine is not assumed, I am superior.

DarK LorD


----------



## Bill Lear (Jan 31, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Trust me, mine is not assumed, I am superior.
> 
> DarK LorD



Man... I'm having a vision of Clyde performing the Church Lady's superior dance. Of course he's wearing his pink gi and some rolled up nylons. HA HA HA!


----------



## GAB (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,

I believe the idea of Kenpo in the first place has been misrepresented for years on the American scene.

Kenpo or Kempo= Fist Law/Law of the Fist/Fist Rule/Rule of the Fist...

The certificate was in the hand of the person who gave it to the receiver...

That certificate was to show that the receiver was a person worthy of Honor and respect through years and years of schooling and practice/pain.

This all occured prior to the issue of belts and other recognition.

So we use other ways of showing senority and superiority. It is not the Rule by the Fist that so many have taken it to be...

Regards, Gary


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 1, 2005)

Ho,ho, ho Clyde and Billy you two would make a comedy double act, but which one would play the straight guy.
Nicely put Gary.
Richy


----------



## Bill Lear (Feb 1, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Ho,ho, ho Clyde and Billy you two would make a comedy double act, but which one would play the straight guy.
> Nicely put Gary.
> Richy



That's funny... I don't recall insulting you. Is there a reason you feel comfortable insulting me?


----------



## Bill Lear (Feb 1, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Mine is the assumed superiority that some kenpoists seem to think has to go with rank.



Nevermind Mr. Matthews, in thinking about your statement further I think you were just trying to be funny. In retrospect I doubt your post had anything to do with feeling superior to either myself or Clyde. You obviously wouldn't become the very same kind of person you dislike the most in Kenpo.  :asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 1, 2005)

Billy and Clyde I wrote the post in haste and reviewing it I can see what may have seemed to be inferred.

I apologise for any insult that you may have felt from my post, it was not my intention at all and I was only rather clumsily "trying to be funny".

Billy I will take your last observation on board and in future I will not be so hasty in my replies.



Richy


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 1, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Ho,ho, ho Clyde and Billy you two would make a comedy double act, but which one would play the straight guy.
> Nicely put Gary.
> Richy


And this means what exactly concerning your original post?    

DarK LorD


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 1, 2005)

DarK LorD

I merely thought that your post followed by Billy&#8217;s post had comedy value, nothing more.

Also that I agreed with Gary.

Concerning my original post, it had nothing to do with it, it was specifically aimed at yours and Billy&#8217;s posts.

Concerning your post well I thought that was the expected DarK LorD response. 

Cut me some slack here, please , I need to get to work.

Richy


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2005)

Guys.. Slapstick comedy.. One guy is the 'straight face', while one is the 'clown', I do believe that is all Kenpoworks was saying.  I see nothing untoward in his comment, unless one is uneducated in the way of Comedy from a time past.



~Tess


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 1, 2005)

I honestly love all areas of Kenpo - forms, sets, techniques, and sparring.


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 1, 2005)

Slapstick comedy.. One guy is the 'straight face', while one is the 'clown', I do believe that is all Kenpoworks was saying. I see nothing untoward in his comment, unless one is uneducated in the way of Comedy from a time past.

Thank you Tess, it was just an off the cuff comment which I am starting to regret.
No more yo,ho, ho from me then.
Rich


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 1, 2005)

My least favorite part is my belt seems to be shrinking.

Serioulsy though I think one of the things that bother me the most is all these peopel who want to claim that Ed Parker gave them the only true path.  They do something one way so long that they think it is the only way to do something right even though in the beginning they were encouraged to tailor things to fit them, some how along the way they seem to have forgotten that the art has to fit each individual not the person fit the art.


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 1, 2005)

I really don't like all the fighting and politics between the various kenpo/kempo camps. But as with any really family, these things will happen....


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think GAB may have hit quite a bit of it on the head.  The rest of the things that are less than pleasant are an off-shoot of that particular lack of understanding of what it's all about.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see you posting on the boards again Dan.



			
				Sigung86 said:
			
		

> I think GAB may have hit quite a bit of it on the head.  The rest of the things that are less than pleasant are an off-shoot of that particular lack of understanding of what it's all about.


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Rob.  Can't let the kid gangs keep you down forever.  :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 1, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> I really don't like all the fighting and politics between the various kenpo/kempo camps. But as with any real family, these things will happen....


It's my least favorite too.


----------



## Bill Lear (Feb 1, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Guys.. Slapstick comedy.. One guy is the 'straight face', while one is the 'clown', I do believe that is all Kenpoworks was saying.  I see nothing untoward in his comment, unless one is uneducated in the way of Comedy from a time past.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Tess



Tess ,

All is forgiven and forgotten if that is what he meant to convey in his post. My misunderstanding originated from him writing "straight guy" vs. "straight face"... if you follow. The difference in terms infers something else entirely. 

Mr. Mittchell,

My least favorite area of Kenpo is the political mudslinging that goes on these days with "Kenpo doesn't work" as a close second.

:asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 1, 2005)

Billy you said  ".........with "Kenpo doesn't work" as a close second".
I think I will just promote this to my  least favourite, if you don't mind.
This is a personal bug bear of mine.
regards
Richy


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2005)

Bill,   Good to hear   Considering Mr. Matthews is from the UK, his terminology is just a tad different than ours.

All's well 


~Tess


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 1, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> My least favorite area of Kenpo is the political mudslinging that goes on these days with "Kenpo doesn't work" as a close second.
> 
> :asian:



This is one that really bugs me to know end and is usually spouted by people who may have been in the art for a while but never at teh art for any real amountof time.


----------



## mj_lover (Feb 1, 2005)

i will add my vote to politics and dissing other forms of kenpo.


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2005)

My least favourite area of kenpo has nothing to do with the art itself, but to "echo " what has been said, the political backbitting that is associated with a group or organisation,

and second the limited availabilty of kenpo resources that are here in Australia ie, Instruction, manuals, schools, ect.

cheers


----------



## bayonet (Feb 3, 2005)

The least favorite area of kenpo for me is the abundance of self promoted people trying to pass themselves off as "masters". Get pissed at one association, quit and form their own and all of a sudden are two or three degrees higher in a matter of months. Just my take.


----------



## Kenpohermit (Feb 5, 2005)

My least favorite area of Kenpo is "Chinese Secrets"


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 28, 2005)

Kenpohermit .....My least favorite area of Kenpo is "Chinese Secrets"........
......or any other "Secret Stuff", for that matter!


----------



## dubljay (Mar 28, 2005)

My least favorite aspect would have to be that it is so .... so .... Addicting!  Ahem, to be perfectly honest there are things I am not particularly fond of but that is mostly because I am weak in those areas and therefore they suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (j/k).


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> My least favorite aspect would have to be that it is so .... so .... Addicting!


 Agreed:ultracool  which then leads to investigation, which takes time and money, and sometimes brings on frustration and more questions to search out..... then to find someone that can answer them adequately is another issue..... so the kenpo circle turns....


----------



## eyebeams (Apr 22, 2005)

Elvis. I don't study a Mitose/Chow/Parker derived branch, but that doesn't matter. All discussions about various types of kenpo with martial artists in general are invariably hampered by Elvis being an EPAK black belt, and the mocking that ensues.


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 22, 2005)

*Elvis! HA HA HA! Who'd a thunk? Elvis' black belt doesn't bother me. Now if Michael Jackson had a black belt in Kenpo thatd be a different story.*


----------



## eyebeams (Apr 22, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> *Elvis! HA HA HA! Who'd a thunk? Elvis' black belt doesn't bother me. Now if Michael Jackson had a black belt in Kenpo thatd be a different story.*


 Methinks it has to do with Elvis dying as a grossly overweight drug addict and, apparently, spuriously claiming an 8th degree (though not through EPAK).


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 24, 2005)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> Methinks it has to do with Elvis dying as a grossly overweight drug addict and, apparently, spuriously claiming an 8th degree (though not through EPAK).


Sad, but true. He probably wasn't the first martial artist in the world to die in that condition, and he surely won't be the last.

:mrtoilet:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> *If Michael Jackson had a black belt in Kenpo .....
> *


 It would probably have little _white gloves_ instead of stripes to indicate his  rank level........  (moonwalking backwards away now.....)

 :ultracool


----------



## donald (May 6, 2005)

I guess it would be the terminology. I think, I am into the getting deeper into the physics of the system but, I still think it goes a little overboard in over thinking. I guess in some instances its kinda like trying to reinvent the wheel. I hope I have'nt offended anyone? Just answering the question.

By His Grace,
Donald
1st John 1:9


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2005)

where is it going to far? please give an example


----------



## kenpoworks (Jul 10, 2005)

*""what is your least favourite area of kenpo ""*

*Well another least favourite Kenpo "statement" is ........"kenpo is the thinking man's Martial Art"....wwwhat!*
*I have heard this periodically pouted by some kenpoka for about 25yrs, it appears to me to be exscuse for being inadequate...........or it could be I'm a thicko.*


----------



## digitalronin (Jul 10, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> *Elvis! HA HA HA! Who'd a thunk? Elvis' black belt doesn't bother me. Now if Michael Jackson had a black belt in Kenpo thatd be a different story.*


 
 your just jealous because micheal refuses to teach u the moonwalk techique against a front choke.  Its the best, and u don't dont know it . %-}


----------



## digitalronin (Jul 10, 2005)

my least favorite areas are.

 * a hundred and one forms & techiques.

 * making self defense into rocket science or buddist magic

 * the inter-family political catfights


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 21, 2005)

digitalronin made some good points....
* a hundred and one forms & techiques.....yes I am starting to see the value in EPs "Sam Ting" analogie.

* making self defense into rocket science or buddist magic....yep, I dislike the "jargon" driven drivel as well.

* the inter-family political catfights......I don't think this will ever go away, but,you never know!

Good Stuff.
Rich


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2005)

the katas. I know they are necessary and I am trying my best at them but I REALLY dont like them. and some of the goofy moves in them. I for one, could get along perfectly fine without the 'silk wind' string in long three. you look DUMB spinning all over like that.

*edit*
and dizzy too


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 22, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> the katas. I know they are necessary and I am trying my best at them but I REALLY dont like them. and some of the goofy moves in them.


Goofy to you maybe but not necessarily to others. I love the forms.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 22, 2005)

What I have found out over the years is that those techniques or forms I have not cared for was a result of not truley understanding the form/tech. 

Just because you dislike a move(s) in kenpo, do not discard it as a waste. Overtime you will begin to understand them and have a different perspective. Granted you will have to have a  quality instructor to lead you down the right path. 

Salute, 
Ray


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 23, 2005)

RaysOnAwaV said:
			
		

> What I have found out over the years is that those techniques or forms I have not cared for was a result of not truley understanding the form/tech.
> 
> Just because you dislike a move(s) in kenpo, do not discard it as a waste. Overtime you will begin to understand them and have a different perspective. Granted you will have to have a quality instructor to lead you down the right path.
> 
> ...


Nicely stated Ray.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you Sir. 


Salute, 

Ray


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 23, 2005)

Aside from all of the political stuff   Kenpo is like going to a diner.  There are sooooo many things on the menu sometimes I just don't know what to choose.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 23, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Kenpo is like going to a diner. There are sooooo many things on the menu sometimes I just don't know what to choose.


Given the title of this thread, is this a good thing or a bad thing?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Brother John (Sep 23, 2005)

bickering
egos

and


......EGOs










Your Brother
John


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 23, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Given the title of this thread, is this a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Jamie Seabrook
> www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


 It can be both I think.  Since this thread is about the bad things, I had in mind the times I've frozen during "no mind" attacks, even for a second, trying to decide between more than one action I could take.  In a real attack hesitation could be very dangerous.  Sometimes I consider simplifying things.  One response per type of attack, that is there for me without fail.

MJ :asian:


----------

